# Viaggiando ... weekend



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2017)

Siamo a primavera e con il sole che comincia a riscaldare e le giornate più lunghe 
È  gratificante poter sfruttare i weekend in piccoli viaggi e visite culturali, enogastronomiche o semplicemente rilassanti 

Che mete preferite avendo a disposizione 2/3 giorni ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2017)

Sono stata recentemente al Sacro Monte di Varese, stupendo.

Ho voglia di mare. Mi basterebbe sentire l'odore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siamo a primavera e con il sole che comincia a riscaldare e le giornate più lunghe
> È  gratificante poter sfruttare i weekend in piccoli viaggi e visite culturali, enogastronomiche o semplicemente rilassanti
> 
> Che mete preferite avendo a disposizione 2/3 giorni ?


io vado sempre al mare, spiaggia, focaccia,birra.


----------



## trilobita (2 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io vado sempre al mare, spiaggia, focaccia,birra.


Anch'io.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anch'io.


 Liguria??!!


----------



## trilobita (3 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Liguria??!!


Vivo a Venezia...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vivo a Venezia...


Che culo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che culo


 non si dicono certe parole!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vivo a Venezia...


  basta  Non ne parliamo più


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si dicono certe parole!


:rotfl: casta Ginevra


----------



## trilobita (3 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> basta  Non ne parliamo più


Perché mi dici ciò?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: casta Ginevra


 per dindirindina :rotfl: hai notato , l'eleganza di espressione. :rofl:


----------



## trilobita (3 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che culo


Io ti inviterei,ma se Ovidio non sa nuotare.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché mi dici ciò?


ci sono stata la scorsa primavera, dopo tanti anni, e......Non volevo più tornare a casa


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io ti inviterei,ma se Ovidio non sa nuotare.....


Madonna !!! nuotare si


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per dindirindina :rotfl: hai notato , l'eleganza di espressione. :rofl:


Poi ti scateni su Maremma maiala :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Madonna !!! nuotare si


 Fiammetta devota religiosa


----------



## trilobita (3 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono stata la scorsa primavera, dopo tanti anni, e......Non volevo più tornare a casa


Ma la conosci un po',o giri come la maggioranza.dei turisti,San Marco,Rialto,Arsenale,Murano?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fiammetta devota religiosa


:rotfl: prima di fare la nanna dico la preghierina


----------



## trilobita (3 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fiammetta devota religiosa


Certo..fa le cose sporche con Ovidio,ma sempre con il crocifisso al collo,come Madonna....


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma la conosci un po',o giri come la maggioranza.dei turisti,San Marco,Rialto,Arsenale,Murano?


due giorni, sono stata al ghetto e li mi sono persa.Poi le isole, però se vuoi darmi informazioni, così quando torno vedo cose nuove. No l'arsenale non l'ho visto. Di solito giro a caso per trovare posti non comuni


----------



## trilobita (3 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> due giorni, sono stata al ghetto e li mi sono persa.Poi le isole, però se vuoi darmi informazioni, così quando torno vedo cose nuove. No l'arsenale non l'ho visto. Di solito giro a caso per trovare posti non comuni


Dipende da che isole hai visitato.
Io inizierei dalla Giudecca,di fronte a Santa Marta,dove abito io,zona universitaria,non lontano da Rialto.
In Giudecca c'è una chiesa non ultimata di Palladio molto interessante ed evocativa.poi il museo navale,bellissimo e il fondaco dei turchi,museo di storia naturale incredibile.
La gondola non è così scontata e banale,da provare.
Per me comunque è il tragitto a piedi tra un monumento e l'altro che mi restituisce la Venezia che mi piace,camminando tra calli e viottoli si sente ancora parlare a volte il dialetto puro veneziano,che è molto particolare.
Visitina a Chioggia dove l'idioma coniuga un vocabolario veneziano ad una tipica cadenza genovese,frutto delle guerre tra repubbliche marinare.


----------



## MariLea (8 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dipende da che isole hai visitato.
> Io inizierei dalla Giudecca,di fronte a Santa Marta,dove abito io,zona universitaria,non lontano da Rialto.
> In Giudecca c'è una chiesa non ultimata di Palladio molto interessante ed evocativa.poi il museo navale,bellissimo e il fondaco dei turchi,museo di storia naturale incredibile.
> La gondola non è così scontata e banale,da provare.
> ...


:up:
Chiesa di San Giorgio Maggiore con visita al campanile... imperdibile!


----------



## trilobita (8 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> :up:
> Chiesa di San Giorgio Maggiore con visita al campanile... imperdibile!


Tanto per non allontanarsi dal Palladio.
Si,stavo solo cercando.di non focalizzarmi su San Marco e quel tratto del Canal Grande.
Se si vuol avere un'idea di cosa fosse Venezia ai tempi del suo massimo splendore marinaro,da non perdere l'arsenale.


----------



## ologramma (9 Aprile 2017)

tre giorni Firenze già tutto prenotato poi altri tre in Emilia e giretti vari per Roma come ieri  e altre opportunità da vagliare tanto di tempo ne ho e per qualcuno che può criticare , anche un po di grana ah ora si chiamano euri:sonar:


----------



## ologramma (9 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> :up:
> Chiesa di San Giorgio Maggiore con visita al campanile... imperdibile!


.
vista da lontano cioè da piazza San Marco chissà è un valido motivo di ritornare?


----------



## trilobita (9 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> vista da lontano cioè da piazza San Marco chissà è un valido motivo di ritornare?


Si


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (14 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siamo a primavera e con il sole che comincia a riscaldare e le giornate più lunghe
> È  gratificante poter sfruttare i weekend in piccoli viaggi e visite culturali, enogastronomiche o semplicemente rilassanti
> 
> Che mete preferite avendo a disposizione 2/3 giorni ?


Da quando ho scoperto Airbnb, abbiamo cambiato radicalmente modo ( e frequenza) di viaggiare... Per noi la stagione papabile è da ottobre a marzo, ma il concetto non cambia...

Con 2/3 notti a disposizione cerchiamo posti che non distino più di 300-400km, per non stressarci con troppe ore di viaggio. A volte in treno, a volte in macchina, dipende da dove decidiamo di andare.

Ma ogni volta è una meravigliosa serendipità


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Da quando ho scoperto Airbnb, abbiamo cambiato radicalmente modo ( e frequenza) di viaggiare... Per noi la stagione papabile è da ottobre a marzo, ma il concetto non cambia...
> 
> Con 2/3 notti a disposizione cerchiamo posti che non distino più di 300-400km, per non stressarci con troppe ore di viaggio. A volte in treno, a volte in macchina, dipende da dove decidiamo di andare.
> 
> Ma ogni volta è una meravigliosa serendipità


Mai utilizzato airbnb è  affidabile quindi 
Io vado di booking pure per vacanze lunghe


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (14 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mai utilizzato airbnb è  affidabile quindi
> Io vado di booking pure per vacanze lunghe


Con Airbnb ho conosciuto persone splendide e luoghi incantevoli. La filosofia del "come uno del luogo" è del tutto diversa dalla sistemazione in hotel e io la apprezzo moltissimo. 

Ma non è per tutti...


----------

